# 5 feet tall now and i want to induce budding!



## Littlelevy (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey so my boy here is 5 feet tall, i've been documenting alot of its growth here on MP if u wanna see its history.

But I want to start the budding already and need some help with how...

Should i cover it with a giant card board box. or a trash bag with holes. anyone have any better ideas on how to cover the sun? i can't move it.

Thanks!



> 7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as 3 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the threads worthless on our forums.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 5, 2009)

All outdoor growers want them to start flowering right now. Good luck in your quest. I am watching, cuz I have some that likely won't be done soon enough.
Food for thought, how about a pvc frame work with a black plastic cloth cover? Air for the plant without light could be a challenge


----------



## UCanDoIt (Aug 5, 2009)

Just relax and watch the "Mother Nature" show unfold before your very eyes


----------



## greenpeace (Aug 6, 2009)

you hope thats not a boy.


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 6, 2009)

Grab that top and steak her down- make a rainbow. You'll be stoked at all the HUGE topps you'll get this way.


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 6, 2009)

Definitely do that before it's too late and it starts to flower. Results are well worth it, Ime


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 6, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> All outdoor growers want them to start flowering right now. Good luck in your quest. I am watching, cuz I have some that likely won't be done soon enough.
> Food for thought, how about a pvc frame work with a black plastic cloth cover? Air for the plant without light could be a challenge


Gee i hope he does'nt live a block away from you benny ! You may be our next seed bank to open ! Hahahahaa ! Take Care !


----------



## stevetosh (Aug 6, 2009)

Well for some reason Little... you said boy and as I am sure you know we a love our girls here, so lets just say a possable error... no big deal ..... if it were me I would construct a "tent" out of light weight materials that would block out all light, I would pick a time of day/night and "force" 12/12, I hope that helps ... oh if it is a boy....... compost it! IMHO


----------



## smokingjoe (Aug 6, 2009)

Why does everyone get so hooked on semantics.  I'm sure the OP knows it's the female of the species that is desirable.


----------



## stevetosh (Aug 6, 2009)

fair comment, tie it down sounds good also.


----------



## stevetosh (Aug 6, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> All outdoor growers want them to start flowering right now. Good luck in your quest. I am watching, cuz I have some that likely won't be done soon enough.
> Food for thought, how about a pvc frame work with a black plastic cloth cover? Air for the plant without light could be a challenge


plastic as you say would be tuff, how about some kind of semi perable membrane like people use to surpress weeds, it lets air in but no light, I think?


----------



## 420grower (Aug 6, 2009)

pvc and a 60% shade will do the trick,like steve said build a frame out of pvc simple square with legs,cover at the exact 12th hour from sunrise(rise 6:46 cover 6:46)simple with a shade cloth you still get plenty of air flow,most cheap greenhouse supply stores,I use a 40% from june to aug,then add the 60% it will force my girls about 3 weeks early,getting my sativa to finish in oct. instead of late nov.It gets cold up here by then,So there you go,my 2 cents,good luck


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 6, 2009)

Be warned to allow airflow around that plant as well ! Whichever way you choose to go ! Peace , all the beeeest


----------



## tcbud (Aug 6, 2009)

Do nothing, imo, Flowering will occure *within the week*, or so......
You are growing outdoors, flowering happens in August.  If you are afraid of the weather at finish time, cover her then, build her a nice little house with clear plastic, keep the rain off and the frost out then.
Good luck to you


----------



## 420benny (Aug 7, 2009)

Littlelevy wrote:"Hey so my boy here is 5 feet tall, i've been documenting alot of its growth here on MP if u wanna see its history.

The reason for all the male comments started in the above sentence. We like to call them girls and assume they are until proven otherwise. No biggie, just a power of positive thinking thing. Oh, yes I am a little superstitious. I talk to my girls too, and I am not the only one either. I agree about tying her over. Two reasons, 1 is it helps disguise her and 2 the side little branches become real nice buds. There is no down side, just bend her a little each day and increase the bend over several days and watch her grow!


----------



## Littlelevy (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you all very much!! In fact, my plant has been growing crooked and it leans alot now and the branches on the opposite side it leans to have grown tremendously!! Maybe i should tie it down the other way now! could that hurt it?

  Oh and i want it to bud now because im moving in November and im just worried cuz it doesnt seem like it wants to flower!! The weather here is great, it never freezes and always has great sunlight all through out the year  Thanks again guys.

Oh and one more thing!! I want to put nutes in it right before it buds but i dont want to spend 55 dollars for stupid fertalizer! Anyone know any cheap homedepot brand nutes that are good for marijuana budding. thank you!


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Aug 7, 2009)

Couple more weeks, you'll see a huge diffrence. By November, harvest. Patience hardest thing to learn in this "hobby"--LET IT GROW and finish or do all the above recommendations



> All outdoor growers want them to start flowering right now



Nope not this outdoor grower. I enjoy the process and learn by it. He"s got till november, just needs a lil patience, and maybe some foxfarm nutes. IMO


----------



## 420benny (Aug 7, 2009)

Touche' I should have said "all growers in my part of the country" R A I N


----------



## smokybear (Aug 8, 2009)

I say spend the money on the good nutes and you will be well rewarded when harvest time comes around. Good nutes = better harvest. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 420grower (Aug 8, 2009)

I have to change my stand and agree with the guys,I was just out in the greenhouse all of my june babies are pre-flowering,they got alittle bigger than I was hoping,also have way to many afgan/morr clones taken 14th of july,they have regenerated and are growing out of the solos,anyway leave things alone if you are east,I am and nature is now taking course.Do be ready to cover though if you intend on going 8-10 weeks,good luck


----------



## tcbud (Aug 8, 2009)

You can get nutes, good nutes at a hydro store, and pay about $25 for enough for one girl prolly.  Is $25 too much?  If you were buying an oz it sure wouldnt be that cheap.


----------



## blowslow23 (Aug 9, 2009)

damn i wish i wouldnt of seen the post that says sativas finish in late november! i have a huge LST grow right now and i dont think  i will be here to see her finish due to leave for the military in a month! but littlelevy if time is important to you make the pvc frame and you can use the black contractor bags to block out the sun. make sure you put a fan underneath so air will circulate and u wont burn her up.


----------



## blowslow23 (Aug 10, 2009)

here is some info on how to LST since you dont seem familiar with this technique. this way is called LST (Low Stress Training) im doing it on one of my plants right now. bend the top of the plant over and make sure the top is lower then some of the surrounding branchs. do this slowly over a couple days so the stress isnt to great on the plant and so the plant can adjust its stalk to being bent. the plant sends a horomone to the tallest part of the plant to encourage the most growth at its highest point, when u bend the top over the horomone then gets sent to the highest branchs, instead of one cola you'll have many. it doesnt increase the yield just makes ur plant more low key. they way i did it is i used sewing thread and a stake. find a node at the top (about 1/3 down from the top is best) and pull the string around it and pull it lightly to make the plant bend a little. tie the string to a stake and wait about a day then continue doing that until u want it as low as u want


----------



## 420benny (Aug 10, 2009)

I think you can increase the yield. Those side branches would have given you smaller buds. Now they are popping bigger buds. Yes, the main cola may be a little smaller, but what is the difference in yield? Not sure, but I will take 20 medium buds over 20 little ones anytime.


----------



## blowslow23 (Aug 10, 2009)

you may get the smaller side buds and the large cola not doing LST but when you do LST im sure the side buds would make up for the smaller cola and it would even out either way


----------

